# Majorcan Mushroom Tapas



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

*Majorcan Mushroom Tapas* 

Almond-Garlic Streusel:
1 cup English Muffin crumbs (about 1 muffin)
1 tablespoon olive oil
3 cloves garlic, chopped
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup sliced almonds, broken
Majorcan Mushroom Mixture (recipe follows)

Combine crumbs, oil, garlic, pepper and almonds in large skillet. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until crumbs and almonds are light golden brown. Remove from skillet and set aside to cool. 
Makes 10 appetizers 

Majorcan Mushroom Mixture:
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 shallots, finely chopped
1 teaspoon garlic, minced
12 ounces mixed mushrooms, thinly sliced (button, cremini, shiitake, oyster)
2 tablespoons dry sherry
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon fresh thyme leaves, finely chopped
5 English Muffins, split and lightly toasted
1-1/2 cups Mascarpone cheese, room temperature
thyme leaves, optional

Using same skillet, wipe clean; add oil, heating to medium. Sauté shallots and garlic until soft, about 2 minutes. Add mushrooms, sherry and salt; sauté until mushrooms are tender, about 10 to 12 minutes. Stir in thyme and continue to cook until most of liquid evaporates. Spread muffin "tapas" with cheese. Top cheese evenly with mushroom mixture; place "Tapas" on baking sheet. Bake at 350° F until hot, about 5 minutes. Spoon Almond-Garlic Streusel over mushroom. Garnish with thyme, if desired.


----------



## Alix (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not familiar with Majorcan cuisine. What is the particular flavour that would mark this as Majorcan Mish? Or is it rather the combination of flavours?


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

My understanding: Majorca is an island in Spain.  A while back tapas (spanish) appetizers were all the rage. If I recall, there were Tapas bars. I will try to give you more history, if you are interested.  No matter what they are called, it has all the right stuff, IMO.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Alix (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool. I'd like a bit of history if you have it. I'm always glad I can ask questions here without feeling like a complete doofus. Thanks mish. It does sound yummy, I don't have any plans for an event requiring appys at the moment, but I have filed this one for future reference.


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's some info on Tapas below. I use English Muffins, so, how Spanish is that? LOL.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tapas

Here are some yummy-looking Tapas recipes:

http://www.spain-recipes.com/spanish_tapas.html


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 15, 2006)

Nearly every bar in Spain serves tapas....  some of them are YUMMY, but some.....  well, let's just say that it's best not to enquire what everything is before swallowing!


----------



## Constance (Feb 15, 2006)

Mish, those sound wonderful. I'm saving this one for my next "occasion". 

Ishbel, I learned that when I lived on the bayou. Everything I ate their was delicious, so I didn't ask, but I found some pretty strange looking things floating in those gumbos.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 15, 2006)

Darn Mish, you would post this when I have a sick kid to tend and can't go hurteling out to get what I need...So, I'll have to wait til I do the shopping saturday..These are just perfect and I know for sure leftovers there will NOT be..Thanks Mish

kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 15, 2006)

hey, this is a keeper!  thanks


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Nearly every bar in Spain serves tapas.... some of them are YUMMY, but some..... well, let's just say that it's best not to enquire what everything is before swallowing!


 
Check, please!


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Mish, those sound wonderful. I'm saving this one for my next "occasion".


 
Thank you, Constance.  Hope you enjoy. Perhaps we can make a new occasion!

Here's a link for some ideas for a Tapas Party:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/et_pa_tapas/0,1972,FOOD_10945,00.html


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

You are very welcome, Kadesma and Robo.  Kadesma, sorry to hear one of your little ones is sick.  Sending Get Well wishes your way.


----------



## mish (Feb 16, 2006)

Wanted to mention, could use an herbed cream cheese in place of the mascarpone.  It reminds me of an inside out stuffed mushroom.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 16, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> You are very welcome, Kadesma and Robo. Kadesma, sorry to hear one of your little ones is sick. Sending Get Well wishes your way.


Thanks Mish, he is at home with mommy today..Still feeling bad and can't keep his food and milk down. So mommy is calling doctors office..

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Feb 16, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Wanted to mention, could use an herbed cream cheese in place of the mascarpone. It reminds me of an inside out stuffed mushroom.


Mish,
like the herbed cream cheese idea, that would really taste nice.

kadesma


----------



## caliloo (Feb 17, 2006)

This sounds great!

We are having a little celebration for my DHs birthday this weekend and I am adding this to the menu. Thanks for posting!

Alexa


----------



## mish (Mar 2, 2006)

caliloo said:
			
		

> This sounds great!
> 
> We are having a little celebration for my DHs birthday this weekend and I am adding this to the menu. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Alexa


 
You are very welcome, Alexa. Happy Birthday to your dh. Hope the celebration is a huge success. Let us know how the dish turns out.


----------

